# Kurze Frage zu Amazon Music am PC



## Herbboy (8. Dezember 2019)

Ich habe Amazon Prime und kann über die Website oder die Android-App meine gekauften CDs runterladen sowie auch auf viele andere Alben zugreifen, die bei Prime mit dabei sind. Demnächst habe ich eine Party und frage mich, ob die "App" Windows dazu geeignet ist, auch MP3s, die ich nur auf dem PC hab, in die Playlist reinzunehmen. Somit könnte ich Prime-Songs in die Playlist aufnehmen, aber auch Songs, die nicht bei Prime dabei sind und die ich auf dem PC habe. 

Klappt das, bzw. muss man dazu noch das Amazon Music-Abo haben?


----------



## Worrel (8. Dezember 2019)

Ich denke, das ist ja gerade der "Witz" dabei, daß man, um die Songs runterladen zu können oder mit Offline Titeln vermischt zu hören, die Titel trotz Prime dennoch kaufen muß.

Tjaha, ich weiß schon, warum ich meine Musikbibliothek selber verwalte und alles als MP3s/FLACs auf dem Rechner habe...  da ist das dann nämlich überhaupt kein Problem.


----------



## Herbboy (8. Dezember 2019)

Worrel schrieb:


> Ich denke, das ist ja gerade der "Witz" dabei, daß man, um die Songs runterladen zu können oder mit Offline Titeln vermischt zu hören, die Titel trotz Prime dennoch kaufen muß.


Denken oder wissen? ^^     Denn über die Website kann man alles gemischt abspielen auch als Playlist, nur eben nicht auch noch die MP3 vom PC einbinden.

D.h. WEISST du, dass es nicht klappt, oder unterstellst du es nur? ^^




> Tjaha, ich weiß schon, warum ich meine Musikbibliothek selber verwalte und alles als MP3s/FLACs auf dem Rechner habe...  da ist das dann nämlich überhaupt kein Problem.


 Es geht ja eben auch um Titel, die ich NICHT habe und auch nicht per Prime runterladen kann, aber über Prime Music abspielen kann.  Das ist ja der Witz an der Sache...   Ich hab haufenweise eigene Musik, aber das ein oder andere Lied aus dem Amazon Prime-Pool noch dazu für die Party wäre halt nett, das ist alles.


----------



## Worrel (8. Dezember 2019)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Denken oder wissen? ^^     Denn über die Website kann man alles gemischt abspielen auch als Playlist, nur eben nicht auch noch die MP3 vom PC einbinden.


Mit "offline" meinte ich Titel, die ich selbst aus nicht-Amazon-Quellen gerippt habe.

Da in den offiziellen FAQ zu Amazon.Music "offline" nur im Sinne von "bei Amazon gekauft und dann runtergeladen" auftaucht, DENKE ich nicht, daß es mit welcher offiziellen AmazonApp auf welchem Gerät auch immer möglich sein wird, nicht-Amazon-gekaufte Musik einzubinden.



> Es geht ja eben auch um Titel, die ich NICHT habe und auch nicht per Prime runterladen kann, aber über Prime Music abspielen kann.  Das ist ja der Witz an der Sache...


Verstehe ich schon.
Aber das widerspricht ja dem Verkaufsmodell von Amazon (und auch den anderen Streaming Diensten), die eben wollen, daß man bei ihnen ein Abo abschließt und nicht einfach selbst Musik in die App oder gar auf den Server lädt, ohne daß der Streaminganbieter dafür Geld sieht.

Theoretisch könnte es sein, daß du irgendwie von einer Player Software wie Winamp oder Foobar neben deinen lokalen Dateien auf Prime Music zugreifen kannst (via verkapseltem Browserfenster vielleicht), aber die offiziellem Amazon Apps werden *meiner Einschätzung nach *diese Möglichkeit nicht haben.

Daß man abgespielten Sound mit zB Audacity aufnehmen kann, muß ich dir ja nicht erzählen ...


----------



## Herbboy (8. Dezember 2019)

Worrel schrieb:


> Mit "offline" meinte ich Titel, die ich selbst aus nicht-Amazon-Quellen gerippt habe.
> 
> Da in den offiziellen FAQ zu Amazon.Music "offline" nur im Sinne von "bei Amazon gekauft und dann runtergeladen" auftaucht, DENKE ich nicht, daß es mit welcher offiziellen AmazonApp auf welchem Gerät auch immer möglich sein wird, nicht-Amazon-gekaufte Musik einzubinden.


 Da geht es offenbar um die Frage, ob und wie man Musik mit der App runterladen kann, um sie dann wirklich offline zu nutzen. Das heißt aber nicht, dass es nicht auch einen Menüpunkt gibt, um auf der HDD vorhandene Musik mit in die Playlist zu nehmen. 




> Verstehe ich schon.
> Aber das widerspricht ja dem Verkaufsmodell von Amazon (und auch den anderen Streaming Diensten), die eben wollen, daß man bei ihnen ein Abo abschließt und nicht einfach selbst Musik in die App oder gar auf den Server lädt, ohne daß der Streaminganbieter dafür Geld sieht.


 Mit DEM Argument dürfte es aber dann auch nicht gehen, dass man auf CD gekaufte Musik runterladen kann und ÜBERHAUPT ohne Musik-Abo zig Tausende Songs streamen kann 

Sorry, das sind jetzt echt alle nur Mutmaßungen. Ich würde es einfach nur gern wissen, ob es jemand schon mal probiert und es geht oder auch nicht geht. Ich muss mir wohl die App einfach mal runterladen und reinschauen. Es kann ja gut sein, dass es geht, Amazon aber eben wg. Deiner Bedenken das Feature dem Nutzer nicht gleich unter die Nase bindet und es in den FAQ groß bespricht. Oder es IST einfach nur keine FAQ, da nur wenige Leute danach fragen...   





> Daß man abgespielten Sound mit zB Audacity aufnehmen kann, muß ich dir ja nicht erzählen ...


 Klar, mir geht es AUCH darum, dass vlt mal ein Gast nen Musikwunsch hat und ich nicht extra den einen Player aus und den anderen starten muss, sondern es über einen einzigen Player geht.


----------



## Worrel (8. Dezember 2019)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Mit DEM Argument dürfte es aber dann auch nicht gehen, dass man auf CD gekaufte Musik runterladen kann und ÜBERHAUPT ohne Musik-Abo zig Tausende Songs streamen kann


a) du hast dann ja für die CD bezahlt - da haben sie ja shcon mal dran verdient
b) Du hast ja ein Musik Abo - das ist doch Teil von Prime. 



> Sorry, das sind jetzt echt alle nur Mutmaßungen.


Wie ich auch klar und deutlich dazu geschrieben habe.



> Ich würde es einfach nur gern wissen, ob es jemand schon mal probiert und es geht oder auch nicht geht.


Ich weiß nur, daß ich mal versucht hab, meine lokalen Dateien über Google Home verfügbar zu machen - dabei hab ich das dann auch über Amazon versucht, bin aber kläglich gescheitert, weil das wohl weder bei Amazon noch bei Google vorgesehen ist, daß man was anderes als Streaming Dienste dafür verwendet.



> Klar, mir geht es AUCH darum, dass vlt mal ein Gast nen Musikwunsch hat und ich nicht extra den einen Player aus und den anderen starten muss, sondern es über einen einzigen Player geht.


Dafür ist dann widerum der reine lokale Musik Server optimal - ua auch für den Fall, daß das Internet während deiner Party plötzlich keine Lust mehr hat ...


----------



## Herbboy (9. Dezember 2019)

Worrel schrieb:


> a) du hast dann ja für die CD bezahlt - da haben sie ja shcon mal dran verdient
> b) Du hast ja ein Musik Abo - das ist doch Teil von Prime.
> 
> 
> Wie ich auch klar und deutlich dazu geschrieben habe.


 Ja, das hilft nur nix - das einzige, was es bewirken würde, wäre, dass ich es einfach sein lasse...   ansonsten ist es einfach nur ein netter Gedankengang, um zu erklären, dass es nicht geht, FALLS es denn nicht geht...  




> Dafür ist dann widerum der reine lokale Musik Server optimal - ua auch für den Fall, daß das Internet während deiner Party plötzlich keine Lust mehr hat ...


 Genug Musik auf HDD hab ich ja so oder so. 


Inzwischen hab ich die App installiert und mich auch informiert: Das, was ich vorhatte GING definitiv mal, das findet man auf mehreren Websites zu dem Thema. Aber in der aktuellen Version SCHEINT es nicht zu gehen - es kann aber auch nur ein Bug sein. Denn es gibt einen Menüpunkt "lokale Musik", und bei der App da läuft eh einiges nicht rund. zB Musik aus der "gekaufte Musik"-Bibliothek herunterzuladen klappt nicht, obwohl es dafür extra eine Funktion gibt: Man fügt da ein Album per Drag&Drop einem "Herunterladen"-Bereich zu, aber es klappt nicht. Das gleiche mit nem Playlist-Bereich => klappt...   Runterladen der gleichen Alben per Amazon-Website statt App => kein Problem…   

oder es geht, aber nur mit Abo. Allerdings sagt die App dazu nix. Wäre seltsam, wenn die Funktion mit nem Abo ginge, aber es nicht von der App gesagt wird, dass man es per Abo "freischalten" kann.


----------



## Bonkic (9. Dezember 2019)

Worrel schrieb:


> Aber das widerspricht ja dem Verkaufsmodell von Amazon (und auch den anderen Streaming Diensten), die eben wollen, daß man bei ihnen ein Abo abschließt und nicht einfach selbst Musik in die App oder gar auf den Server lädt, ohne daß der Streaminganbieter dafür Geld sieht.



bei google, und ich meine auch spotify, kann man definitiv eigene musik uploaden. bei amazon wurde diese option offenbar vor kurzem gestrichen.


----------



## Worrel (9. Dezember 2019)

Bei google braucht man aber a) eine Kreditkarte und b) würden die Dateien dann aus der Cloud gestreamt statt von der lokalen HD


----------



## Herbboy (9. Dezember 2019)

Worrel schrieb:


> Bei google braucht man aber a) eine Kreditkarte und b) würden die Dateien dann aus der Cloud gestreamt statt von der lokalen HD


 Das wäre ja nicht überhaupt nicht schlimm, wenn man die Musik sowieso auch noch vor Ort hat für den Falle eines Internet-Problems, aber dafür dann (wenn alles ok ist mit dem Internet, wie an 99,9% aller Tage im Jahr) zusätzliche Lieder abspielen kann, die der Service gratis bietet... 

und Kreditkarte, naja: wer wenn nicht Google würde denn da peinlichst genau drauf achten, dass die Daten sicher sind?


----------



## Worrel (9. Dezember 2019)

Herbboy schrieb:


> und Kreditkarte, naja: wer wenn nicht Google würde denn da peinlichst genau drauf achten, dass die Daten sicher sind?


Ich hab bloß keine, da ich die abseits von Importshops und jetzt eben Google Music gar nicht brauche.


----------



## Enisra (9. Dezember 2019)

Bonkic schrieb:


> bei google, und ich meine auch spotify, kann man definitiv eigene musik uploaden. bei amazon wurde diese option offenbar vor kurzem gestrichen.



das ist leider schon ein weilchen so
*randbemerkung*


----------



## Bonkic (9. Dezember 2019)

hm, also ich hab keine kreditkarte bei google music hinterlegt.


----------



## ZockerCompanion (9. Dezember 2019)

Ich zahl bei Google auch nicht mit Kreditkarte


----------



## Worrel (9. Dezember 2019)

Bonkic schrieb:


> hm, also ich hab keine kreditkarte bei google music hinterlegt.


Wenn man bei Google Music den Online Speicherplatz verwenden will, kommt irgendwann die Frage nach der Kreditkarte mit der Begründung, man müsse ja sicher gehen, in welchem Land sich der User befinde.


----------



## Bonkic (9. Dezember 2019)

Worrel schrieb:


> Wenn man bei Google Music den Online Speicherplatz verwenden will, kommt irgendwann die Frage nach der Kreditkarte mit der Begründung, man müsse ja sicher gehen, in welchem Land sich der User befinde.



wie gesagt: bei mir nicht! und ich nutze den service seit mehreren jahren.


----------



## VierH (10. Dezember 2019)

Ich habe eben mal das Programm von Amazon Music gestartet und kann auch auf meine lokale Musikbibliothek zugreifen.
Es funktioniert also.


----------



## Herbboy (10. Dezember 2019)

VierH schrieb:


> Ich habe eben mal das Programm von Amazon Music gestartet und kann auch auf meine lokale Musikbibliothek zugreifen.
> Es funktioniert also.


 Und wie machst du das genau?

*edit*  jetzt hab ich es gefunden - wenn man rechts oben auf seinen Namen klickt, kommt man zu den Optionen, und da kann man Ordner wählen - das muss man aber erstmal ahnen, dass da ÜBRHAUPT die Optionen versteckt sind... 

Ich kann sogar Amazon Prime-Songs, die ich nicht gekauft habe, auf meinen Laptop runterladen, ich muss sie also nicht streamen - das ist ja echt noch besser. Das einzige, was nicht klappt, ist das Drag&Drop zum Herunterladen, aber wenn man ins Album geht, kann man die Songs per Icon herunterladen.    natürlich werden die dann sicher per Codierung an das Gerät gebunden sein, aber das ist egal. 


@Worrel: tja, trotz Deiner Überlegungen geht es also doch


----------

